# Need help bidding residential final grades



## supermankd (Jul 8, 2008)

I have done quite a few final grades and I have the opportunity to acquire some really good help, including a good finishing bobcat operator. The problem is I have never bid landscaping jobs. So I have a few questions

What sort of profit margin should I work in?
How do I estimate the amount of top soil needed?
Is there a large difference in the quality of different Sod?
What sort of fuel usage is typical of a Bobcat s185(rough estimate is fine?
Is there any sort of standard sq ft price or lot price?
Any idea of a price range for a small to medium sized lot, top soil and sod in Edmonton Alberta (housing is booming)?
Thanks in advance for the help guys!


----------

